# Another curious red



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

This is a four year old OH. I thought she was recessive red spread, as she looked pretty red all over when I got her two years ago. But there is a brown cast to the red which has gotten more distinct with each molt. Now she is showing these dark edges to her feathers and I don't know what is going on or what she is genetically. I bred her to a black tiger cock and the babies are both black tiger. The first two pictures show the red in her. In the last she looks very brown. I'll try to find an earlier picture of her.
Margaret


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not recessive red*

I'm pretty sure of that. Might be brown and bronze together but I'm really not sure. Normal brown looks nearly silver but in combination with bronze, could look like your bird. We'll see what anyone else thinks.

Bill


----------

